# Does Ati tool work on the radeon 9100 IGP?



## Cheesevillage (Nov 7, 2004)

See Title!


----------



## zealot`grr (Nov 7, 2004)

well, I'd give it a shot - it might work


----------



## kRaZeD (Nov 13, 2004)

it should, as ati tool is for ATI CARD!!!


----------



## Frozen (Nov 13, 2004)

Im not so sure about overclocking an integrated chip...even if its possible.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 22, 2004)

give it a try .. let us know .. i think i know at least two users who overclock their notebooks


----------

